# Was ist das beste Linux ??



## colormix (3. Mai 2019)

Hatte mir gestern lubuntu-19.04-desktop runter geladen die Ernüchterung kam schnell nicht zu gebrauchen die Versionen von Lubuntu werden immer schlechter von Version zu Version  kann nur davon abraten.
(probehalber auf einem schnellen USB Stick installiert ) 

Update Funktion     unbrauchbar funktioniert nicht  mir ist es nicht gelungen auch der Länder Cod ließ sich nicht vollständig auf De installieren ,
es war nicht möglich nach der Installation eine vollständige Aktualisierung durch zu führen ,
einige Portale   führen  diese Linux  Version   nicht mehr     hat wohl seinen  Grund .
Kubuntu ist der gleiche Müll ...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Mai 2019)

Wie wäre es, wenn du uns sagst, was du genau vorhast?


----------



## Teacup (3. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hatte mir gestern lubuntu-19.04-desktop runter geladen die Ernüchterung kam schnell nicht zu gebrauchen die Versionen von Lubuntu werden immer schlechter von Version zu Version  kann nur davon abraten.
> (probehalber auf einem schnellen USB Stick installiert )
> 
> Update Funktion     unbrauchbar funktioniert nicht  mir ist es nicht gelungen auch der Länder Cod ließ sich nicht vollständig auf De installieren ,
> ...



Habe mir vorgestern Lubuntu 19.04 auf einem HP 355 G2 installiert, alles verlief ohne Auffälligkeiten.



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du uns sagst, was du genau vorhast?



Er möchte das Easy-to-use, immer up-to-date, ohne patchen, problemlos stable-Linux, auf dem alles läuft, mit vielen Optionen, die aber dennoch übersichtlich sind ...
Gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## Eckaat (3. Mai 2019)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Ubuntu 18.04 LTS auf einem uralten T400 Thinkpad mit SSD laufen: schnell, aktuell, auch für Windows-User wie meine Tochter problemlos nutzbar.

Um die Non-LTS Versionen mache ich aber auch bewusst einen Bogen, da sehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich den großen Mehrwert... es sei denn es geht um nagelneue Hardware die von der alten Version nicht überstützt wird.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Mai 2019)

Install Gentoo


----------



## shadie (3. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Kubuntu ist der gleiche Müll ...



Uffff harsche Aussage.

Nutze Kubuntu auf meinem alten HP Elitebook 8460P, läuft wunderbar.
Updates laufen sauber durch, sprache ist samt tastatur und allen Tasten auf deutsch.
Weiß nicht was du für ein Problem hast oder was du falsch machst.

Vielleicht solltest du das System mal richtig installieren und nicht immer nur aufm stick testen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2019)

Mint


----------



## airXgamer (3. Mai 2019)

MX18
Kleine Distro, Debian basiert, recht klasisches Design. Nutze ich gerne auf alten Notebooks. Updates gehen eingentlich immer problemlos durch.


----------



## shorty1990 (3. Mai 2019)

Das kommt halt ganz darauf an was du genau vorhast.
Beschreibe uns mal genau was du mit dem System machen/erreichen möchtest.

Pauschal gesagt finde ich für den Einstieg in die Linux Welt sowohl die Ubuntu Derivate als auch manche Arch Linux Varianten(Manjaro zb) empfehlenswert.
Solange du ein Desktop System willst macht das so schon sinn. ObwohlCannonical in der letzten Zeit viele Sachen meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr gut macht. (Überwachung etc...)

Falls du ein Serversystem betreiben willst kann ich dir nur ein Readhat Derivat ans Herz legen(CentOS zb). In Sachen Langzeitstabilität ist das Top. Gut manche Pakete sind halt nicht so aktuell, aber dafür sehr ausgiebig getestet. Und zur not kannst du dir auch dieverse Community Repos einbinden.


----------



## Körschgen (3. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Update Funktion     unbrauchbar funktioniert nicht  mir ist es nicht gelungen auch der Länder Cod ließ sich nicht vollständig auf De installieren ,
> es war nicht möglich nach der Installation eine vollständige Aktualisierung durch zu führen ,
> 
> Kubuntu ist der gleiche Müll ...




Jaja wird sicher an den Distros liegen.

Bist du nicht der Typ der behauptet, man könne bei Linux nicht mal die Tastatur auf deutsch stellen?


Schon mal daran gedacht, das PCs einfach nix für dich sind?

Ich habe in diesem Forum noch nicht einen einzigen sinnvollen oder inhaltlich richtigen Beitrag von dir gelesen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2019)

Lange her da habe ich Ubuntu 8 und 9 getestet, da war vieles noch nicht so vereinfacht wie Heute. In den aktuelleren Versionen ist so viel verändert worden im Gegensatz zu den alten Versionen das Ubuntu wirklich einfach zu bedienen ist.
Es ist nicht wie Windows, da fehlt noch einiges, aber wer bei Linux erwartet das es wie Windows ist der hat sowieso das falsche Bestriebsystem gewählt! Im Moment nutze ich kein Linux aber denke schon länger darüber nach wieder Ubuntu zu installieren, um mal zu testen wie Spiele unter Ubuntu laufen und zwar Spiele die für Ubuntu gemacht worden sind. Früher war die Spieleauswahl nicht so gross wie Heute und u.a. dank Steam wurde sie grösser, Ubuntu ist eigentllich DAS Linux wenn man es einfach mag, aber bitte kein Windows als Pinguin verkleidet erwarten.


----------



## fipS09 (3. Mai 2019)

Bleib doch einfach bei Windows 7, bei deiner Internetanbindung spielen Viren eh keine Rolle. Da verliert jeder Hacker die Geduld


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Mai 2019)

Lies Dir dies einfach mal in Ruhe durch: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.

Danach teste eine (kleine) Auswahl in einer VirtualBox. Für Einsteiger sind in der Regel Ubuntu-Versionen und Ableger recht einfach.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hatte mir gestern lubuntu-19.04-desktop runter geladen die Ernüchterung kam schnell nicht zu gebrauchen die Versionen von Lubuntu werden immer schlechter von Version zu Version  kann nur davon abraten.
> (probehalber auf einem schnellen USB Stick installiert )
> 
> Update Funktion     unbrauchbar funktioniert nicht  mir ist es nicht gelungen auch der Länder Cod ließ sich nicht vollständig auf De installieren ,
> ...



Nochmal: Linux ist nur der Kernel.
Wenn dann musst du nach Linux-Distribution fragen.
Bei mir funktionieren die Aktualisierungen in Disco.
Wie groß war denn der USB-Stick?
Eventuell war der voll.


----------



## Stern1710 (4. Mai 2019)

Um vielleicht mal noch eine andere Distribution in die Welt werfen zu wollen: Solus finde ich persönlich super. Ist eine ganz eigene Distro mit eigenem Packet Manager und läuft für meine Ansprüche gut genug. Wenn einem der Desktop nicht gefällt, dann kann man auch Mate auswählen oder Gnome. Gefällt einem die Oberfläche, aber die Distro nicht, kann ich zu Ubuntu Budgie raten


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nochmal: Linux ist nur der Kernel.
> Wenn dann musst du nach Linux-Distribution fragen.
> Bei mir funktionieren die Aktualisierungen in Disco.
> Wie groß war denn der USB-Stick?
> Eventuell war der voll.



Das war lubuntu-19.04 >> NICHT << Ubuntu,
bei Lubuntu19.04 fehlte der Batton  sofort  Aktualisieren alles in Englischer Mini Schrift kaum lesbar, 
eine total verstümmelte Linux Version daraus geworden ist  , die Alten Versionen waren deutlich besser ,
Ubuntu habe ich auf einem 2. PC USB Stick laufen 128 GB da probehalber 2. Stick Lubuntu19.0 Installation hatte  .

Schade um das kostbare Daten Volumen das ich  für den  Download  Lubuntu19.0  umsonst  Verbraten   habe 2 GB  kostet ca. 2.50 €


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das war lubuntu-19.04 und NICHT Ubuntu, bei lubuntu-19.04 fehlte der Batton unter Aktualisieren so  soft  Aktualisieren alles in Englischer Mini Schrift kaum lesbar  ,  Ubuntu habe ich auf einem 2. PC USB Stick laufen 128 GB



Komischerweise sind bei mir die Buttons auf Deutsch. Ist das System denn auf Deutsch gestellt?


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

Das war hier aber nicht und ich trenne immer die Internet Verbindung beim installieren damit es keine unangenehmen Überraschungen (absaugen es sehr teuren Daten Volumen ) , gibt und mache die Aktualisierung späher manuell was nicht LB nicht funktioniert hat,
vielleicht  hat du es mit aktiver Internet Verbindung  installiert .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das war hier aber nicht und ich trenne immer die Internet Verbindung beim installieren damit es keine unangenehmen Überraschungen gibt und mache die Aktualisierung späher manuell was nicht LB nicht funktioniert hat,
> vielleicht  hat du es mit aktiver Internet Verbindung  installiert .



Ob du bei der Installation oder hinterher die Updates bzw. die Sprachpakete installierst ist wumpe.
Ich sehe da ein PEBCAD-Problem.


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ob du bei der Installation oder hinterher die Updates bzw. die Sprachpakete installierst ist wumpe.
> Ich sehe da ein PEBCAD-Problem.



Ich sagte  bereitz dass das bei lubuntu-19.04  nicht mehr funktioniert, bei der Alten 18.x ging das bei der 19.4 nicht mehr und die Lubuntu-19.04 ist auch total unübersichtlich,
halt eine Veranstalte Linux Version .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich sagte  bereitz dass das bei lubuntu-19.04  nicht mehr funktioniert



Wieso hat das dann bei mir mit Lubuntu funktioniert?


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wieso hat das dann bei mir mit Lubuntu funktioniert?



Sind das alles Autoboot Roboter Beiträge ?
ich weiß nicht was du unterstellen willst ?
DVD eingelegt  Lan Anschluss gekappt LW ausgewählt Installation gestartet,
es ist nicht meine Sache  wenn das  Lubuntu  19 auf ein mal nicht Richtig ,
die 18.x hatte diese Fehler nicht .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

Ich kann das gerne nochmal für dich in einer VM nachstellen.


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kann das gerne nochmal für dich in einer VM nachstellen.



ich nutze nicht Linux in einer VM und das interessiert nicht weiter, sondern eine >>Voll Installation<< das ist maßgebend .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich nutze nicht Linux in einer VM und das interessiert nicht weiter, sondern eine >>Voll Installation<< das ist maßgebend .



Da besteht kein Unterschied bei apt.


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da besteht kein Unterschied bei apt.



Du hast ja auch die 18.4 oder 18.10 die sind "deutlich besser " als 19.04


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch die 18.4 oder 18.10 die sind "deutlich besser " als 19



Ich habe es auch mit 19.04 geschafft. 18.10 habe ich nicht mehr und ich nehme da auch keinen Unterschied zw. 18.10 und 19.04.


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch mit 19.04 geschafft. 18.10 habe ich nicht mehr und ich nehme da auch keinen Unterschied zw. 18.10 und 19.04.



Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen 18.10 und 19.4 sieht  bezweifle  ich  stark das du  19.4 nutzt auch 18.10 unterschiedet sich stark von 19.4 
völlig andere Datei Namen bei Tools  längeres Booten von DVD usw


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen 18.10 und 19.4 sieht  bezweifle  ich  stark das du  19.4 nutzt auch 18.10 unterschiedet sich stark von 19.4
> völlig andere Datei Namen bei Tools  längeres Booten von DVD usw


Nenne mit bitte die betroffenen Tools.


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

Offenbar  verwechselst  du  Lubuntu mit Ubuntu,
und auch die Versions Nummern ,
(die meisten haben Ubuntu installiert und nutzen Ubuntu ).


  Tools z.b. das Software Center  ist anders hat auch einen anderen Namen,
Tool Driver fehlt  ganz in   Lubuntu 19.4 ,  ist z.b. in  Ubuntu  18.4.2 und Lubuntu 18.10   vorhanden ,
der Text   Editor an einen anderem Namen und es ist alles sehr unübersichtlich und verschachtelt bei Lubuntu 19.4


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

Das Software-Center ist seit 16.04 Geschichte und wurde durch Ubuntu-Software ersetzt.
PEBCAD


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Software-Center ist seit 16.04 Geschichte und wurde durch Ubuntu-Software ersetzt.
> PEBCAD



Trotzdem fehlt das Tool Driver oder Festplatte und sehr Ärgerlich ist das man den  Festplatten Cache nicht mehr aktiveren kann , falls ihre beiden überhaupt wisst was Festplatten Cache ist ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

Ja mir ist bekannt was ein Festplattencache ist.


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja mir ist bekannt was ein Festplattencache ist.



Ja  genau  das  ist bei Windows standardmäßig immer angeschaltet und bei Linux ausgeschaltet  und nach dem Aktiveren unter Linux läuft Linux merklich geschmeidiger , ihr seit mir vielleicht ein  paar Linux Experten .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja  genau  das  ist bei Windows standardmäßig immer angeschaltet und bei Linux ausgeschaltet  und nach dem Aktiveren unter Linux läuft Linux merklich geschmeidiger , ihr seit mir vielleicht ein  paar Linux Experten .



Nimm doch gleich Ramdisks. Hat übrigens wenig mit dem ursprünglichen  Thema


----------



## Stern1710 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich mag den Thread hier, der ist so lustig, wenn er nicht so ernst wäre



> ich nutze nicht Linux in einer VM und das interessiert nicht weiter,  sondern eine >>Voll Installation<< das ist maßgebend .


Ob man ein OS in einer VM odre auf der echten Hardware installiert, ist dem OS völlig egal, solange man es nicht manuell modfiziert. Von daher sind Ergebnisse aus einer VM genauso gut.
Was aber auch ist: Wenn dir Lubuntu 19.04 aus irgendeinem Grund einfach nicht so gefällt wie 18.04/18.10, dann kann ich dir zwei Ratschläge geben: Nutze die 18.04 LTS Version und gut isses für die nächsten Jahre. Oder du nutzt lieber eine andere Distribution,  Vorschläge gibt es am Anfang des Threads genug


----------



## colormix (4. Mai 2019)

Meine Eingans Frage war auch an Experten gerichtet und nicht  an Linux  Anfänger  wo man gar das Linux noch extra Erklären muss die  vielleicht mal  nur  zum an kucken eine dieser Live DVD mal was gesehen  haben .

ps Wenn ein Linux Anfänger fragt   es Antworten  nur Anfänger kommt so was raus wie hier sehr viel OT


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (5. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Meine Eingans Frage war auch an Experten gerichtet und nicht  an Linux  Anfänger  wo man gar das Linux noch extra Erklären muss die  vielleicht mal  nur  zum an kucken eine dieser Live DVD mal was gesehen  haben .



Deine Fragen richten sich nach "Experten" weil du selber ein Green Horn auf dieser Ebene bist.  Linux Anfänger Beschäftigen Sich mehr mit Linux, als Du es überhaupt machst. Dir wird geholfen und bekommst es nicht gebacken oder willst es nicht verstehen. 
Deine Art, und Weise mit den Menschen im Forum umzugehen ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Teacup (5. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Meine Eingans Frage war auch an Experten gerichtet und nicht  an Linux  Anfänger  wo man gar das Linux noch extra Erklären muss die  vielleicht mal  nur  zum an kucken eine dieser Live DVD mal was gesehen  haben .
> 
> ps Wenn ein Linux Anfänger fragt   es Antworten  nur Anfänger kommt so was raus wie hier sehr viel OT





colormix schrieb:


> Was heißt lassen die Neue LB hat Fehler u.a. Firefox nicht auf Deutsch lässt  sich auch nicht nachträglich  installieren/umstellen , ein Email Clent aus China.
> Derartige Fehler hatte ich mit Alten Versionen nicht auch auch mit der UN Version nicht  nur mit UB nicht sonderlich zufrieden , das i/o Netzwerk Gaget fehlt .



Firefox:
Über Muon-Paketverwaltung deinstallieren und direkt wieder zusammen mit dem deutschen Sprachpaket installieren.
Dürfte an der fehlenden Internetverbindung bei Installation liegen.

"Driver-Tool":
Ist vorhanden in "Einstellungen".

Der Emailclient Trojita wurde ursprünglich an der Prager Uni als Abschlussarbeit entwickelt und auch weiterhin vom ursprünglichen Entwickler betreut. Wie kommst Du auf China?

Keine Ahnung was Du mit "i/o Netzwerk Gaget" meinst. Das Anzeigetool für die Netzwerkaktivitäten lässt sich zur Taskleiste hinzufügen.

Die ursprüngliche Frage von Dir in der Überschrift lässt sich nicht beantworten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2019)

Im Grunde sind (für mich) als Hostsystem nur zwei Kriterien interessant: Rolling und/oder LTS - der Rest ist Geschmacksache. Dabei ist es auch völlig egal, ob die Version bei Distrowatch auf Platz 1 oder 24683 liegt. Einsteigern würde ich Linux Mint Mate empfehlen, Cinnamon ist für meine Geschmack etwas zu überladen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (5. Mai 2019)

Eben, jeder muss für sich entscheiden, was er braucht und was ihm gefällt. Ganz am Anfang hatte ich Redhat 7 und dann 9 benutzt, dann Fedora und einige Zeit Suse, alles mit KDE bis 3.5 oder später Gnome 2. Nach einem HW-Defekt und Geldmangel musste ich die Netzwerk-Installation machen und fand nur Ubuntu, da blieb ich auch einige Jahre. 
Kürzlich Arch und Manjaro ausprobiert, mit allen möglichen Desktops. Mag sein dass die momentan die besten sind, aber halt nicht meins. 

Ich werde weiterhin immer wieder was neues ausprobieren aber wohl bei Ubuntu-basierten Distris bleiben, einfach weil ich mich da am besten in der Konsole auskenne, sehr wahrscheinlich mit Mate oder Cinnamon. Mate ist zwar nicht das beste Desktop aber ich mag diesen GTK2 Look. 

Und das ist das schöne bei Linux - jeder findet das was ihm am besten gefällt, aber dafür muss man sich mit der Materie etwas beschäftigen, Zeit und Hirn investieren. Vom ersten scheint der TS genug zu haben, soviel Schmarrn zu posten braucht Zeit, aber mit dem zweiten ist er wohl auf dem Kriegsfuß. Aber unterhaltsam ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ganz am Anfang hatte ich Redhat 7 und dann 9 benutzt, dann Fedora und einige Zeit Suse, alles mit KDE bis 3.5 oder später Gnome 2.



Puhh, das waren noch Zeiten...  Meine erste RedHat Version war die 5.2, danach Fedora Core 1 und 2 und dann auf Debian umgestiegen, erst Testing-Zweig und dann auf SID. Und bis jetzt auf SID geblieben. Wobei mittlerweile würde ich wieder auf Stable zurückgehen...


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

Außer die OT Kram kam  hier nichts ich suche immer noch,
mit UB bin ich nicht zufrieden Wichtige Gagtes wie Systemauslastung und Netzwerk Monitor  fehlen das ist wichtig das brauche ich , LB die Neueren Version sind schlecht keine Richtige Deutsche  Übersetzung , das Zwangs Update kann man nicht abstellen .
Also das Linux was ich suche sollte die Eigenschaften haben nicht aufgebläht ,
Zwangs Update kann man abstellen und manuell machen , Netzwerk Minitor , System Gagets , wenn es das nicht mehr geben sollte kann ich auch zu Windows 10 welchen .

Auf einigen PCs habe ich das Windows 7 damit sehr zufrieden es macht das was es soll ohne   zu nerven, da nutze ich von anfang an System Gagetes .


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

Hier wurde doch alles gesagt. Die Distribution die du suchst gibt es einfach nicht, du wirst überall ein Haar in der Suppe finden. Wozu soll man dir raten? Ich nutze Manjaro vollkommen ohne Probleme, aber ich bin mir sicher bei dir werden welche auftauchen. 
Versuch doch alternativ einfach mal das Internet bei der Installation abgeschlossen zu lassen.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

ich hatte ja auch nach Experten Meinungen Erfragungen gefragt ! sicherlich gibt es  welche hier wenig ..


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2019)

Der Experte wird dir auch keins nennen können, denn der benutzt sein Linux einfach und hat es so angepasst wie er es braucht...
Allerdings hast du damit wohl Probleme sobald nicht alles direkt so ist wie gewünscht -> es wird nie die richtige Distro für dich geben außer du machst ne eigene


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte ja auch nach Experten Meinungen Erfragungen gefragt ! sicherlich gibt es  welche hier wenig ..



Du solltest dich fragen, warum keine Antworten von "EXPERTEN" kommen. 

Es wurde Dir alles auf dem einfachsten Wege erklärt und verstehst die Materie immer noch nicht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeti Bilder waren gestern - heute ganz neu ein Screenshot von System- und Netzwerktools weil sowas gibbet ja nicht für Linux und schon gar nicht mit i/o Packets - MAGIE


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

Damit kann ich nichts anfangen, ich brauch so was
rechte Seite unten bis mitte http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...von-usb-2019-02-03-134724_1920x1080_scrot.jpg

Das ist  noch die Alte LB Version 18.4 , 
die Neue  ist  nicht so schön und bei der Neuen kann man 
das  Autom. Update  nicht mehr abschalten, es fehlt auch das Tool Driver ,
(ich habe nicht immer ausreichend Datenvolumen ,
z.b. einen  Tag   vor Ende und da mache auch keinen Hi-Speed  Reset  und warte 24 Stunden bis die  Flat verlängert , 
daher muss ich so was immer abstellen ),

unten der Animierte Bildschirm der blinkt den Daten aus dem Internet gesendet/empfangen  werden , alleine schon aus Sicherheitsgründen,
die Alte LB Version hatte nur einen Fehler das Numlock nicht  automatisch sich einschalten ließ das war aber nicht so schlimm .

Bei Ubuntu hatte ich das versucht geht  nicht,
es gibt auch keine Tools die  das machen, 
bei Ubuntu lässt sich auch das schlechtere Netzwerk Tool nicht deinstallieren  das ist Fest drin . 

Bitte nur Experten  keine Anfänger als Antw,
Danke.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bitte nur Experten  keine Anfänger als Antw,



Beim besten willen und versuch Dir etwas zu erklären scheitert es an deiner Unfähigkeit. 
Auf Deine Art und Weise die weiterhin zum Brechen ist, wirst Du auch keine Antworten mehr bekommen.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

Es ist ja kein Wunder das hier so was raus kaum und keiner Tipps geben kann weil keiner Ahnung hat genau so wie in dem Thema hier , was ist das modernste Linux  ,
da kam von Euch auch nichts anständiges rüber und ich war da nicht der TE und hatte da nur gesagt dass das LB 18.4 sehr angenehm war und dem Windows sehr  ähnlich ist .

Und auch mal die Foren   Richtlinien   Beachten,
wenn man was dazu zu sagen ja, wenn Nein besser Klappe halten !


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> die Alte LB Version hatte nur einen Fehler das Numlock nicht  automatisch sich einschalten ließ


Geschichten vom Pferd. 5 Sekunden google und nochmal 15 Sekunden im Terminal und der ist automatisch beim Start aktiv. Aber wahrscheinlich waren die 2,50€ mal wieder nicht passend parat.



colormix schrieb:


> Bitte nur Experten  keine Anfänger als Antw,


Experten haben halt keine 20 Tastaturen auf Vorrat. 



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist ja kein Wunder das hier so was raus kaum  und keiner Tipps geben kann weil keiner Ahnung hat


Es bringen die besten Tipps nichts, wenn sie an deiner Ignoranz und Beratungsresistenz scheitern.


----------



## shadie (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte ja auch nach Experten Meinungen Erfragungen gefragt ! sicherlich gibt es  welche hier wenig ..



Sorry aber das ist unterstes Niveau auf dem du dich da bewegst.
Leute die dir sagen, dass du keine Distro finden wirst die Out of the Box perfekt ist für dich als Ahnungslos ab zu stempeln.

Jeder der ein Linux bei sich nutzt wird dir sagen, du wirst etwas dafür tun müssen um es an deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.

Wenn du diese Widgets unbedingt brauchst, weil du dauerhaft sehen musst, was deine CPU macht (wieso auch immer ?!), dann wirst du dir auf einem System etwas passendes installieren müssen.

Ich finde Manjaro - Arch / Kubuntu - Linux super.


Und sorry, dass ich das so schreibe aber WIndows 7? Heute noch ?
Wegen der Widgets?

Na gute nacht.


----------



## Körschgen (9. Mai 2019)

Um mal eine Expertenmeinung zu geben:

Willst du unter Linux Systeminfos auf dem Desktop sehen, dann nutze conky und passe die Skripte an deine Bedürfnisse an, so wie es die anderen Experten auch tuen.

Aber das wird dir wohl zu hoch sein.


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

Das wer  eine Möglichkeit  und noch ein mal die meisten  die hier was fragen 
sind keine Linux Experten und erhalten von noch weniger Experten dann die zahlreichen OT .


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es ist ja kein Wunder das hier so was raus kaum und keiner Tipps geben kann weil keiner Ahnung hat genau so wie in dem Thema hier , was ist das modernste Linux  ,
> da kam von Euch auch nichts anständiges rüber und ich war da nicht der TE und hatte da nur gesagt dass das LB 18.4 sehr angenehm war und dem Windows sehr  ähnlich ist .
> Und auch mal die Foren   Richtlinien   Beachten,
> wenn man was dazu zu sagen ja, wenn Nein besser Klappe halten !



Soll das ein Witz sein ? Lies Dir mal die Kommentare vernünftig durch, da sind genug Hinweise und Tipps vorhanden ! Der Einzige, der hier anscheinend keine Ahnung hat, wurde soeben von mir zitiert !


----------



## colormix (9. Mai 2019)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein ? :



Ein  Witz sind einige  Kommentare   in Form  OT  Spam 
genauso wie in dem Thema was ist das modernster Linux ,
kannst du nicht lesen ?


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das wer  eine Möglichkeit  und noch ein mal die meisten  die hier was fragen
> sind keine Linux Experten und erhalten von noch weniger Experten dann die zahlreichen OT .


Alles, was Du nicht kapierst ist OT, kann das sein? Du bist mir auch so ein Experte. Wenn Du nicht so arrogant bei offensichtlicher Ahnungslosigkeit wärst, dann wärst Du wenigstens noch zur Unterhaltung gut. Aber so wird das nix. Viel Erfolg bei Deiner weiteren Suche nach "Experten". Du hast Dich stets bemüht.


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ein  Witz sind einige  Kommentare   in Form  OT  Spam


Was erwartest du denn bei so Witz Fragen? Jeder kann dir hier seine bevorzugte Distribution nennen und das war es dann auch. Wenn ich 100 Leute auf der Straße frage was das beste Auto ist, werden die vermutlich auch nicht alle die gleiche Antwort geben. Generell scheint es ja lediglich an deinen bunten "Widgets" an der Seite zu scheitern, das schafft vermutlich jede Distribution mit entsprechenden Tools.


----------



## airXgamer (9. Mai 2019)

Also ich bin weiterhin mit MX18 sehr zu frieden, aber mir reicht auch htop und ethstatus vollkommen aus. 
Wer damit nicht zu Recht kommt sollte sich einfach mal ein paar Minuten mit Conky beschäftigen, damit kann man(n) so ziemlich alles anzeigen lassen.
Den  entsprechenden Artikel im Ubuntu Wiki wirst du mit Google schnell finden, da ist alles ganz toll erklärt. (Sorry, OT Kommentar: bestimmt von Experten geschrieben worden).


----------



## lunaticx (10. Mai 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Und sorry, dass ich das so schreibe aber WIndows 7? Heute noch ?
> Wegen der Widgets?
> Na gute nacht.



Hat Microsoft nicht eigentlich die Widgets abgeschaltet, weil die alle ein kleines Sicherheitsproblem haben?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windo...ndows-7-Gadgets-ein-Sicherheitsrisiko-989996/


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Mai 2019)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hat Microsoft nicht eigentlich die Widgets abgeschaltet, weil die alle ein kleines Sicherheitsproblem haben?
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Windo...ndows-7-Gadgets-ein-Sicherheitsrisiko-989996/



In Win 8 nicht mehr verfügbar, in Vista (EOL) + 7 aber noch nutzbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2019)

Ich liebe diesen Thread, der ist genauso lustig wie der mit dem "modernen" Linux. Einzig darüber ob colormix das mit seinen Beiträgen und Fragen (auf deren Beantwortung er ohnehin nicht eingeht) ernst meint oder nur als Entertainer auftreten will und sich bewusst doof stellt bin ich noch einig...

Aber tun wir mal so, als ob das kein Fake wäre.
Zunächst gibt es sowas wie das beste Linux bzw die beste Distro nicht. Jeder hat seine eigenen Bedürfnisse und Vorlieben, deswegen gibt's ja auch so viele Distro. Die jeweiligen Entwickler treten ja an das aus ihrer Sicht beste System abzuliefern.
Dann würde kein Experte die Bewertung einer Distro davon abhängig machen, ob irgendwelche Gadgets out of the box dabei sind oder nicht. Wenn man etwas bestimmtes will, dann installiert man das eben nach. Ob das jetzt ein Mailprogramm, Systemmonitoring oder sonst was ist.

D.h. wenn Lubuntu jetzt eine andere Softwareausstattung hat (die man sicherlich detailliert im Changelog auf den einschlägigen Seiten nachlesen kann), dann ist das ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Man muss noch nicht mal Experte sein um sich die für einen wichtigen Pakete nachzuinstallieren (so ein Systemmonitoring frisst einem sicherlich auch das Volumen net auf). Alternativ nimmt man sich ein paar Minuten und konfiguriert conky exakt so wie man es sich erträumt.

Solche Albernheiten entscheiden sicherlich nicht darüber, ob ne Distro was taugt!

Das schöne an Linux ist doch, dass man entweder ne Distro out of the box nehmen kann, die einfach und simpel bedien- und administrierbar ist (z. B. die Ubuntuderivate - simpler wie Windows) oder aber auch ne Distro a la Arch, wo man exakt weiß was das System macht und bis ins letzte bestimmt was passiert. Was soll da das Beste sein?


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In Win 8 nicht mehr verfügbar, in Vista (EOL) + 7 aber noch nutzbar.



Mir sind   3  sehr Wichtig, Netzwerk/Internet , CPU/GPU
und Wichtig ist auch das man das Autom. Update auf Manuell stellen kann, die meisten die immer bei den Linux Themen mit reden wollen kennen Linux  nur von Google Suche .

In Windows 7 habe ich die Gagets  ( alles gesammelt alles dabei drei  habe ich nur installiert  ).


Ubuntu habe ich wieder runter geschmissen die ganzen Tipps funktionieren nicht , installiere wieder die Alte Lubuntu-18.04 Version mit dieser war ich sehr zufrieden, die Installation geht auch sehr schnell nicht so langsam wie bei Ubuntu.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mir sind   3  sehr Wichtig, Netzwerk/Internet , CPU/GPU
> und Wichtig ist auch das man das Autom. Update auf Manuell stellen kann, die meisten die immer bei den Linux Themen mit reden wollen kennen Linux  nur von Google Suche .
> 
> In Windows 7 habe ich die Gagets  ( alles gesammelt alles dabei drei  habe ich nur installiert  ).
> ...



Die meisten Linux-Distris u.a. Ubuntu haben keine automatischen Updates aktiviert. Das muss man explizit einschalten. Die kann man auch ganz einfach wieder deaktivieren. Wenn dir das zu viel ist bleibe bei Windows und kaufe dir ne Computerbild. Entweder du willst lernen oder nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2019)

Was ich nicht begreife, warum bei der Installation das Netz getrennt wird. Zumal es eine gute Chance dabei gibt diese ganzen abstrusen "Fehler", die wie frei erfunden wirken, nicht mehr zu haben. Klar sein Datenvolumen ist teuer, aber zum einen werden da net terrabyteweise Daten gezogen und zum anderen erspart man sich, sich tagelang im Forum lächerlich zu machen und hat sofort ein System das tut. Das ganze um 1 bis 2 € zu sparen?


----------



## efdev (11. Mai 2019)

Ich hab auch nie ne Datenverbindung während der Installation da für meinen WLAN Stick der Treiber fehlt und die genannten Probleme hatte ich nie 
Auch dauert die Installation bei mir nie lange


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ubuntu habe ich wieder runter geschmissen die ganzen Tipps funktionieren nicht ,


Wenn man ins Terminal genauso viele Rechtschreibfehler bringt, wie in seine Beiträge... Wenn man Glück hat, gibt es Fehlermeldungen, wenn man Pech hat, macht man was ganz anderes.



> die Installation geht auch sehr schnell nicht so langsam wie bei Ubuntu.


Woran das wohl liegen mag? Ubuntu will nach eigenen Angaben mindestens 25GB freien Speicher auf der Festplatte (meine Installation ist 18GB groß) und Lubuntu begnügt sich mit 6GB.


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

Offenbar ist das hier eh das falsche Forum für Linux Fragen, es kommt nur OT und Spam Kram als Antw.

Einiges hatte in der  noch Aktuellen Version von Ubuntu nicht funktioniert, 
Programme wie der System Monitor  ließen  sich nicht  deinstallieren, einige Anwendungen aus dem Software Center ließen sich nicht installieren,
trotz guter Bestehender Internet Verbindung Fehler Meldung mit Abbruch, 
diese ganzen Probleme hatte ich mit der Alten  Iubuntu 18.04  die inzwischen wieder auf dem PC  installiert  ist nicht   und ich habe endlich wieder einen Animierten Netz/Internet  Bildschirm so wie einige  System Gagets .


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Programme wie der System Monitor  ließen  sich nicht  deinstallieren, einige Anwendungen aus dem Software Center ließen sich nicht installieren,


Geschichten vom Pferd


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geschichten vom Pferd



Den selber installiert kann man entferne,  den der dabei ist  nicht
es fehlte der Booton deinstallieren , 
ich kann da jetzt kein Screen kopie mehr machen 
habe UB gelöscht.
Auch das laden von der DVD Live Modus und installieren dauerte sehr lange,
gestern wieder die Alte LB drauf es ging alles sehr schnell  und wie gesagt der Animierte Bildschirm Netzwerk/Internet fehlt nur ein Standard Symbol .

System Tool File geht der Modus NICHT Alle Löschen/kopieren das Tool kann man ebenfalls nicht deinstallieren hat dann zeit wenn man einen anderen noch dazu nimmt  was diese Funktion wieder hat .


----------



## INU.ID (11. Mai 2019)

*Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt. Bitte spart euch die persönlichen Angriffe, das wiederholte rumreiten auf zb. der Grammatik anderer User (man darf dieses Forum im gewissen Rahmen auch als Ausländer [der nicht so gut deutsch kann] oder auch Legastheniker o.ä. benutzen), oder das Posten von Spam/OT aus sonstigen Gründen. Dann antwortet lieber gar nicht!*


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (11. Mai 2019)

Da ich kein Experte bin gab mir Dr. Google eine Liste mit Programmen für Linux.

Most Comprehensive List of Linux Monitoring Tools For SysAdmin


----------



## colormix (11. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt. Bitte spart euch die persönlichen Angriffe, das wiederholte rumreiten auf zb. der Grammatik anderer User (man darf dieses Forum im gewissen Rahmen auch als Ausländer [der nicht so gut deutsch kann] oder auch Legastheniker o.ä. benutzen), oder das Posten von Spam/OT aus sonstigen Gründen. Dann antwortet lieber gar nicht!*



Danke !




IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Da ich kein Experte bin gab mir Dr. Google eine Liste mit Programmen für Linux.
> 
> Most Comprehensive List of Linux Monitoring Tools For SysAdmin



Ich habe beschlossenen erst mal die Alte LB Version weiter zu nutzen  bis es mal im Web optimale Infos gibt und eine Version die besser ist als die ich ausprobiert hatte, es geht mir ja auch hauptsächlich um den Animierten Bildschirm der anzeigt wenn Daten übertragen werden der in Ubuntu ganz fehlt  und    Autom. Update abstellen kann   auch das Tool Driver brauche ich oft , z.b. wenn mal einen Daten Träger Formatieren/Einrichten  will , das Tool  fehlt  wieder in der Neuen Iubuntu Version und das nach installierte hat  nicht alle Funktionen , es ist zum k....en


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2019)

1. Das Tool mit den animierten Darstellungen, dass für dich offenbar überlebensnotwendig ist und das über die Qualität einer Distro entscheidet. Warum installierst du dir das nicht einfach in eine Distro deiner Wahl nach?
2. Seit wann hat Ubuntu oder eines seiner Derivate automatische, nicht abstellbare Updates? Die werden einem allenfalls automatisch angezeigt. Was und ob man updaten mag Entscheidet der User. Zumindest ist das standardmäßig so.
3. Gibt es zig Möglichkeiten Datenträger zu verwalten angefangen von der Konsole (ist nicht meins) bis zu grafischen Anwendungen. Wenn dir das mitgelieferte net passt, dann installiert dir doch eins, das passt.

Ich weiß echt net, warum du so kompliziert bist!


----------



## colormix (12. Mai 2019)

1. man kann nichts   installieren weil nichts angeboten wird 
2. das war nicht Ubuntu sondern die zwei letzten Neuen Lbuntu 18.10 und 19.x 
3. ich habe keine Lust nach diesen  zich Möglichkeiten zu suchen und 
    GParted  taugt nichts  es fehlt die Option HDD Cache on , Funktion HDD abhängen fehlt  u.a. auch. 
    oben  rechts zu finden bei dem Tool Driver, Ubuntu da dieses Tool glaube 
    auch diese Einstellung bei     Lbuntu 18.10 und 19.x  nach installiert  fehlt   
   das, wenn man den Cache ein schaltet  wird das Linux  merklich schneller .

Das Software Center  war in  Ubuntu paar mal abgestützt so das ich langsam die sch* voll hatte ,
das hatte ich mit der Alte LB Version nie,  mir gefällt das Ubuntu nicht sonderlich ,  schau dir weiter oben meinen Screenshot an  vom LB  18.4 dann weist du was  ich meine .
4. Sache   es ist  sehr umständlich bei Ubuntu die Netzwerk Verwaltung .
 LB 18.4 habe ich seit Anfang Dezember 2018  und wieder installiert , das ich  mir gut ein Urteil erlauben kann .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe keine Lust nach diesen  zich Möglichkeiten zu suchen und
> GParted  taugt nichts  es fehlt die Option HDD Cache on , Funktion HDD abhängen fehlt  u.a. auch.



Beim Start von GParted werden alle Partitionen (außer die die vom System genutzt werden) ausgehängt.
Wenn du zudem keine Lust hast die ein passendes Programm zu suchen ist eine Linux-Distribution von anderen für dich nicht geeignet. Entwickle deine eigene Distribution und packe dort deine selbstentwickelten Verwaltungsprogramme rein. 
Wenn man aber nichtmal Lust hat sich ein passendes Programm zu suchen sollte man sich fragen warum man in diesen Tiefen des System rumdoktert.



> 4. Sache   es ist  sehr umständlich bei Ubuntu die Netzwerk Verwaltung .


UNter 18.04 gibt es standardmäßig 2 Möglichkeiten: Netplan (für dich UNGEEIGNET) und den NetworkManager. Dieser wird von allen Derivaten (außer Server) genutzt. Es besteht dort kein Unterschied.

Bitte erstmal informieren, dann beschweren.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. Mai 2019)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr aufhört ihm zu antworten? Es hat doch kein Zweck


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2019)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn ihr aufhört ihm zu antworten? Es hat doch kein Zweck



Dann lesen es andere und denken alle Distris seien schlecht. Er bekommt daher immer wieder das PEBCAD-Problem aufgetischt.


----------



## Körschgen (12. Mai 2019)

Trotzdem sollte sein unverschämtes Verhalten nicht noch gefördert werden!

Ignorieren und seine Beiträge melden!


----------



## fotoman (12. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 3. ich habe keine Lust nach diesen  zich Möglichkeiten zu suchen


Dann ist GNU/Linux (egal, welche Distribution) für Dich das falsche System. Es gibt unter Linux für jedes Problem dutzende von (teils inkompatibelen) Lösungen durch die man sich durcharbeiten muss, wenn einem die als erstes von der Distribtuion angebotenen nicht gefällt (oder die erste, die man über Google findet, mal wieder nicht funktioniert, weil der Wiki-Eintrag zur Vorgängerversion gehört und sich der Unterbau erneut vollständig geändert hat).


----------



## Teacup (12. Mai 2019)

Da lass ich mich jetzt doch nochmal zu einem Kommentar hinreißen:



colormix schrieb:


> LB 18.4 habe ich seit Anfang Dezember 2018  und wieder installiert , das ich  mir gut ein Urteil erlauben kann .



Dann bleib doch einfach bei 18.04. Das ist die LTS Version, die bekommt bis 2023 noch Updates.
Auch wenn hier schon etliche Male geschrieben wurde: Gerade bei deinem Internetzugang schreit doch gerade alles nach einer LTS-Version/Stable-Distri. Jetzt hast Du mit 18.04 eine Version, bei der scheinbar alles so läuft, wie Du es möchtest, dann bleib doch einfach dabei.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Mai 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Dann bleib doch einfach bei 18.04. Das ist die LTS Version, die bekommt bis 2023 noch Updates.


Falsch!
Nur die Quellen main+restricted bekommen 5 Jahre, universe+multiverse nur 3. Wenn Pakete aus universe/multiverse installiert sind hat das System quasi nur 3 Jahre. Ob man nun Ubuntu oder Lubuntu nutzt ist egal wenn man Pakete aus universe/multiverse hat nur 3 Jahre. Da LXDE in universe liegt hat Lubuntu automatisch nur 3 Jahre.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2019)

GKrellM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Ist es sowas?


----------



## sam10k (1. Juni 2019)

es gibt keine "beste" linux distri, da es auf den anwendungsfall bzw. persönlichen geschmack ankommt.
weiters kannst du das komplette system verändern. aus einer distri also deine eigene machen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Juni 2019)

sam10k schrieb:


> es gibt keine "beste" linux distri, da es auf den anwendungsfall bzw. persönlichen geschmack ankommt.



Das wurde Ihm schon oft genug geschildert. Leider endete es in einem Desaster ...



sam10k schrieb:


> weiters kannst du das komplette system verändern. aus einer distri also deine eigene machen.



http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/downloads/8.3/LFS-BOOK-8.3.pdf


----------



## colormix (1. Juni 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Dann bleib doch einfach bei 18.04. Das ist die LTS Version, die bekommt bis 2023 noch Updates.



Ja Stimmt Updates kommen noch "der kleine Bug im Tastatur Treiber das Delay nicht gespeichert wurde, wurde behoben ", 
ich bleibe bei dieser auch  erst mal weil die so schön schnell und übersichtlich ist ,
was besseres mit langen Support gibt es wohl derzeit auch nicht ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ja Stimmt Updates kommen noch "der kleine Bug im Tastatur Treiber das Delay nicht gespeichert wurde, wurde behoben ",
> ich bleibe bei dieser auch  erst mal weil die so schön schnell und übersichtlich ist ,
> was besseres mit langen Support gibt es wohl derzeit auch nicht ?



Vanilla Arch, OpenSuse, Debian, KDE Neon etc ... 

Wie schon geschrieben: Es gibt kein "Was ist das beste Linux"


----------



## nordischerdruide (11. Juni 2019)

Schon alles etwas amüsant, steht doch groß die Frage nach dem besten Linux!
Eigentlich dann doch eher das Modernste…. im Grunde drehte sich es  doch nur um ein Derivat, LUBUNTU.

Da ich kein Experte bin, nur normaler Nutzer, kann ich auch keinen Ratschlag geben.
Allerdings gefiel mir das alte Lubuntu mit LXDE, was ich auf dem Netbook nutzte, auch besser.


----------



## Noofuu (25. Juni 2019)

Ich habe vorher immer Linux Mint genutzt, mit Ubuntu angefangen.
Jetzt nutze ich Manjaro und bin vollkommen zufrieden.

Ganz zu Anfang meiner Linux Zeit habe ich mal Open Suse ausprobiert , danach hatte mir ein Kollege der schon sehr viel Erfahrung hatte mit Linux mit Gentoo auf einen Rechner klar gemacht .... das ganze Kompilieren hat ewig lange gedauert 
Ich nutze Manjaro weil es auf Arch basiert RollingRelease , aber an die Arch installation traue ich mich noch nicht ran habe so viele daten auf meinen 3,5TB deshalb ist Manjaro optimal für mich.

Wie alle vorher schon geschrieben haben nutze was dir am meisten Zusagt


----------



## colormix (8. August 2019)

- ich stelle meine Frage mal etwas anderes gibt es eine andere Linux Version die 
genauso gut aufgebaut ist wie meine Lubuntu Version ?

Die rechts zusehenden System Gagtes brauch ich um eine Kontrolle über den  PC zu haben , 
das  Rechts in der Tary Liste,
 Gelbe ist die CPU Lust,
das Blau Ram Speicher Auslastung , wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt werden genaue Werte angezeigt sehr  gut gemacht das ganze .

Diese Wertvollen System Gadgets  gibt es  leider
bei Linux MX, Mint und Ubuntu nicht kann man auch nicht rein installieren ,  rum Raten ist angesagt was das System grade macht .

Nur Experten


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. August 2019)

Ubuntu = Kubuntu = Lubuntu=Xbuntu usw.

Dir sieht man an das Du der Experte auf allen Ebenen bist. 

Lass die Finger von LInux, denn die Konsole ist zu hart für dich  .


----------



## Zappaesk (8. August 2019)

Ist ja nicht so, dass hier nicht schon conky empfohlen wurde...


----------



## colormix (8. August 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass hier nicht schon conky empfohlen wurde...



ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das die ein zigste Linux Version ist,
die so aufgebaut ist daher die Frage,
natürlich  bin ich mit meiner Linux Version sehr zufrieden darum  geht  es nicht .


----------



## Zappaesk (8. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das die ein zigste Linux Version ist,



Nun sogar das wurde dir schon erklärt. der Aufbau der *buntu Varianten ist immer der selbe, die Unterschieden sich nur in der Oberfläche, sind absolut kompatibel zueinander und auch dein Gadget lässt sich überall installieren...

Oder eben conky...


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2019)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> und auch dein Gadget lässt sich überall installieren...


Dafür müsste er mit der Konsole arbeiten und das ist für ihn "Linux hacken".



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Oder eben conky...


Oder Zorin OS.


----------



## c1i (9. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Nur Experten



Oke. Debian nutzen und die Konsole. Die ganzen Spielereien wie GUIs bitte vergessen. 

In wie weit bist du im Linux-Code drin und wie viele Kernel hast du schon kompiliert?


----------



## colormix (9. August 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Oke. Debian nutzen und die Konsole. Die ganzen Spielereien wie GUIs bitte vergessen.
> 
> In wie weit bist du im Linux-Code drin und wie viele Kernel hast du schon kompiliert?



Es  geht nicht darum wie weit ich bin sondern ob es noch eine andere Linux Version gibt die so aufgebaut ist und wenn ich den PC mal  von der DVD Booten muss oder Neu installieren möchte auf einem anderem Rechner das es noch eine Alternative gibt 
und mich nicht umgewöhnen muss weil einiges dann fehlt .

Mit Ubuntu und diese Art von Versionen wo die Echten  Menüs  ganz fehlen kann ich mich  nicht mit anfreunden  , 
weil das ist alles durcheinander was angezeigt wird und nicht so schön aufgeteilt wie in einer Menü Struktur, Internet , Büro, Grafik, Systemwerkzeuge usw...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es  geht nicht darum wie weit ich bin sondern ob es noch eine andere Linux Version gibt die so aufgebaut ist und wenn ich den PC mal  von der DVD Booten muss oder Neu installieren möchte auf einem anderem Rechner das es noch eine Alternative gibt
> und mich nicht umgewöhnen muss weil einiges dann fehlt .
> 
> Mit Ubuntu und diese Art von Versionen wo die Echten  Menüs  ganz fehlen kann ich mich  nicht mit anfreunden  ,
> weil das ist alles durcheinander was angezeigt wird und nicht so schön aufgeteilt wie in einer Menü Struktur, Internet , Büro, Grafik, Systemwerkzeuge usw...



Du fragst nach Experten und kannst seine Frage nicht beantworten. Also hast Du noch kein Kernel Kompiliert, und versuchst auch biegen und brechen uns als Dumm darzustellen.

Eine Alternative währe archlinux.de oder Debian -- Network install from a minimal CD aber dafür braucht man Grundkenntnisse die Dir fehlen.
Ist auch schwer, Oberflächen bzw Programme ohne Software Center unter Linx zu Installieren  .


----------



## Zappaesk (9. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es  geht nicht darum wie weit ich bin sondern ob es noch eine andere Linux Version gibt die so aufgebaut ist



10 Seiten und du hast immer noch nicht kapiert, das dein Lubuntu genauso aufgebaut ist wie die anderen *buntu Varianten und auch die darauf basierenden Distros sind so aufgebaut...

Du verwechselst nach wie vor die Distro mit dem Desktop. Lubuntu verwendet LXQT als Desktop, da gibt es das Paket lxqt-panel, das, wie ich vermute, deine heiß und innig geliebte Darstellung bietet. Andere Desktops verwenden da ggf andere Pakete für (wie gesagt Conky ist da ein heißer Kandidat).

Deswegen ist Lubuntu trotzdem immer noch so aufgebaut wie andere *bunuts, diese nutzen aber einfach einen anderen Desktop und eben nicht standardmäßig das lxqt-panel. D.h. wenn du eine Distro mit LXQT nimmst wirst du das genau so auch verwenden können, unabhängig davon wie die Distro aufgebaut ist, ja sogar wenn du ein Unix Derivat nimmst sollte das gehen. Aber Vorsicht, man muss das dann ggf. selbst konfigurieren, bis die Anzeige so aussieht wie du es gern hättest, das ist zwar nicht schwerer als die Systemfarben umzustellen, könnte aber zuviel für dich sein!

Wenn das deine Oberfläche ist mit der du glücklich bist, dann verwende die einfach bei allen deinen Installationen, jedweder Distros und verschon uns mit deinem Geschreibsel hier...


----------



## fotoman (9. August 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Du fragst nach Experten und kannst seine Frage nicht beantworten. Also hast Du noch kein Kernel Kompiliert,


Gut zu wissen,, dass man ohne des Wissen, wie man den Kernel kompiliert (und ihn dafür vorher korrekt für die eigenen Bedürfnisse  konfiguriert) kein Linux-Experte sein kann. Spätestens seitdem sich Lunux (nicht nur für den Desktop) davon verabschiedet hat, ein System für kleine/schwache HW zu sein, muss man sowas wohl nur noch in extremen Ausnahmesituationen machen. Zu Zeiten des allerersten Nvidia-Treibers für Linux und davor sah das noch anders aus.


----------



## c1i (10. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es  geht nicht darum wie weit ich bin sondern ob es noch eine andere Linux Version gibt die so aufgebaut ist und wenn ich den PC mal  von der DVD Booten muss oder Neu installieren möchte auf einem anderem Rechner das es noch eine Alternative gibt
> und mich nicht umgewöhnen muss weil einiges dann fehlt .
> 
> Mit Ubuntu und diese Art von Versionen wo die Echten  Menüs  ganz fehlen kann ich mich  nicht mit anfreunden  ,
> weil das ist alles durcheinander was angezeigt wird und nicht so schön aufgeteilt wie in einer Menü Struktur, Internet , Büro, Grafik, Systemwerkzeuge usw...



Du redest nicht von einer Version, du redest von einem Desktop. Such dir einen aus und fertig. Sehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Poulton (10. August 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Du redest nicht von einer Version, du redest von einem Desktop. Such dir einen aus und fertig. Sehe das Problem nicht.


Das Problem von ihm ist: Er weigert sich partout mal die Konsole zu benutzen um etwas zu installieren. Obwohl es im Internet mehr als genug gute und ausführliche Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen für soetwas gibt. Für ihn muss alles klickfertig im Softwarecenter sein, denn alles andere ist, so sein O-Ton, "hacken".

PS: Selbst meine fast 70-jährige Mutter hat schon, mittels einer solchen Anleitung, mittels der Konsole etwas unter Ubuntu installiert, was nicht im Softwarecenter vorhanden gewesen ist.


----------



## c1i (11. August 2019)

Es Linux zum Klicken für einen Experten heißt meines Wissens Windows.


----------



## Zeiss (12. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Problem von ihm ist: Er weigert sich partout mal die Konsole zu benutzen um etwas zu installieren. Obwohl es im Internet mehr als genug gute und ausführliche Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen für soetwas gibt. Für ihn muss alles klickfertig im Softwarecenter sein, denn alles andere ist, so sein O-Ton, "hacken".



Selbst mit suchen dauert das Installieren auf der Kommandozeile nur wenige Minuten...
Und bevor ich Softwarecenter öffne, mache ich lieber Bash auf...


----------



## shadie (12. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> - ich stelle meine Frage mal etwas anderes gibt es eine andere Linux Version die
> genauso gut aufgebaut ist wie meine Lubuntu Version ?
> 
> Die rechts zusehenden System Gagtes brauch ich um eine Kontrolle über den  PC zu haben ,
> ...



Es geht hier nach so lange Zeit (ich war ca. 1-2 Monate abwesend), immer noch um die **** gadgets?

Das ist doch nicht euer ernst ?!

Diese Gadgets und noch bessere/hübschere kannst du auf jeder Linux distro installieren.
Das ist nicht "Lubuntu" Exklusiv.

Wenn man zu unfähig ist, es auf nem anderen System zu installieren, mach dafür doch nicht die Distro verantwortlich.

Wenn du ein Programm im Store installierst ist das nix anderes als auszuwählen, welcher Befehl im terminal ausgeführt werden soll.
Terminal benutzen zum installieren hat daher nix mit "Hacken" zu tun.


Warum musst du zum Teufel zu jeder Zeit die Auslastung deines PC´s im Auge haben.

Mein Server rennt mit Unraid 24/7 und ich interessiere mich null, wie der ausgelastet ist.
Manchmal schaue ich mir das an um zu gucken ob alles ok ist, da können aber auch mal wochen dazwischen liegen.

Wenn meine PC´s eingerichtet sind, OV oder OC richtig läuft, schaue ich so extrem selten auf die Auslastung.
Das mache ich, wenn was sich seltsam anfühlt, also bei Bedarf aber dauerhaft?


----------



## colormix (12. August 2019)

Das sind keine Speziellen Gagests die man rein installieren kann  sondern ,
das ist  in der Listen Tary mit enthalten, 
diese Funktionen hatte ich bei dem heiß umworbenen Ubuntu vergeblich gesucht  .

ich brauche auch stets den Animierten  Netzwerk Bildschirm unten  rechts , um  zu sehen ob Daten überhaupt übertragen werden übers Netzwerk , den Animierten Bildschirm konnte ich ja hier rein aktivieren .


----------



## fipS09 (12. August 2019)

Gebt es doch einfach auf, er wird NIEMALS den Unterschied zwischen der Linux Distribution und einem Desktop Environment verstehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2019)

Das lustige, er geht erst gar nicht auf die Infos hier ein, sondern ignoriert sämtliche Erklärungen zum Thema. Meine These, er will es nicht kapieren und stellt sich zu seinem amüsement doof. Anders kann zumindest ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Gary94 (12. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das sind keine Speziellen Gagests die man rein installieren kann  sondern ,
> das ist  in der Listen Tary mit enthalten,
> diese Funktionen hatte ich bei dem heiß umworbenen Ubuntu vergeblich gesucht  .



Probiers doch einfach mal aus und öffne ein Terminal und tippe ein:


```
sudo apt install lxqt-panel
```

dann logge dich einmal aus und wieder ein und sie dir an ob deine panels hinzugefügt wurden.

Wenn nicht hast du auch die Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu einen anderen Desktop zu installieren.


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lxqt-metapackage lxqt-panel openbox
```

Einmal ausloggen und du kannst im login screen auswählen welches desktop environment nutzen möchtest




colormix schrieb:


> ich brauche auch stets den Animierten  Netzwerk Bildschirm unten  rechts , um  zu sehen ob Daten überhaupt übertragen werden übers Netzwerk , den Animierten Bildschirm konnte ich ja hier rein aktivieren .



Wenn du aber das auch nicht willst aber zB Ubuntu oder Mint nutzen  möchtest, schau mal durch was die so anbieten, bei mir (Mint Mate) gibt's folgendes  zur Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das kommt doch dem lxqt-panel recht nahe oder nicht?


----------



## colormix (13. August 2019)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht hast du auch die Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu einen anderen Desktop zu installieren.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ubuntu ist nicht installiert und Mint gefällt nicht wegen sehr unübersichtlichen Software Center , installierte Programme werden nicht angezeigt , hatte  mir Mint mal an gekuckt ist nichts .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Mint gefällt nicht wegen sehr unübersichtlichen Software Center , installierte Programme werden nicht angezeigt , hatte  mir Mint mal an gekuckt ist nichts .



Und Du hast es wieder geschafft, Unwissenheit zu verbreiten


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2019)

Nunja, dass es ein OS geben sollte, welches nicht in der Lage ist installierte Anwendungen anzuzeigen wäre doch mal spannend...

Für manche Menschen scheint das absolut plausibel. Für mich nicht so.


----------



## colormix (13. August 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Und Du hast es wieder geschafft, Unwissenheit zu verbreiten



ich hatte Mint  mal drauf  vor 3 Monaten
  diese  Ansicht gab es da nicht , aber wie gesagt das Mint und auch das MX so wie Ubuntu Linux gefällt mir von der gesamten Aufmachung nicht .


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2019)

Womit wir wieder ganz am Anfang angekommen wären. 

Der Nichtschwimmer schiebt es auch immer auf die Badehose. 

Scheinbar steht man hier am selben Punkt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte Mint  mal drauf  vor 3 Monaten
> diese  Ansicht gab es da nicht , aber wie gesagt das Mint und auch das MX so wie Ubuntu Linux gefällt mir von der gesamten Aufmachung nicht .


Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die dieses Tool jetzt in den letzten drei Monaten in Mint eingeführt haben.

Du verwendest, wenn ich ea richtig gelesen habe, Lubuntu aber magst kein Ubuntu?
Erkennst du den Widerspruch selbst? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (13. August 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du verwendest, wenn ich ea richtig gelesen habe, Lubuntu aber magst kein Ubuntu?
> Erkennst du den Widerspruch selbst?


Nein tut er nicht, weil er nicht weiß was ein Desktop Environment ist. Er will es glaube ich aber auch garnicht wissen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (13. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte Mint  mal drauf  vor 3 Monaten
> diese  Ansicht gab es da nicht , aber wie gesagt das Mint und auch das MX so wie Ubuntu Linux gefällt mir von der gesamten Aufmachung nicht .



Mint hat die Ansicht seit Monaten/Jahren. Jegliches Software Center sei es: Ubuntu Mate, Kubuntu, KDE Neon usw. hat eine Ansicht. Wenn man sich damit etwas mehr beschäftigt, bekommt man auch eine Übersicht.
Mir gefallen auch einige Distros nicht, aber deswegen rede ich diese nicht schlecht. 
Für etwas mehr Info schau Dir das hier an
Part 1) YouTube
Part 2) YouTube
Part 3) YouTube

Es gibt zu viele Distros und viele haben Vor- und Nachteile. Das einzige was ich Dir raten kann ist, nimm Debian minimal Install und erstelle deine eigene Distro + Programme die Du täglich brauchst. Entweder Du fängst an dich endlich zu Beschäftigen oder die Diskussion geht wieder von vorne los.


----------



## JoM79 (13. August 2019)

Leute, er will doch einfach nur, dass ihr seine Meinung bestätigt.
Andere Meinungen wird und kann er niemals akzeptieren.


----------

